# Mail supprime mes messages de yahoo !



## Petira (27 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir, je vien de voir que Mail supprime automatiquement tous mes messages qui ont une semaine. J'ai donc perdu des serveurs de yahoo plus de 600 mails ! Comment faire pour synchroniser les messages stocké sur mon ordinateur pour les remettre sur yahoo?

J'ai aussi remarquer que les messages envoyé n'apparaissent pas sur yahoo mais seulement dans  les messages envoyés de Mail.

Je voudrai que tout soit synchroniser, merci.


----------



## jmos (27 Octobre 2009)

Alors il faut prendre Gmail qui fait de l'Imap. Yahoo, c'est du PoP....


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Octobre 2009)

préférence - compte - avancé - décocher "supprimer les mails du serveurs"

mais si tu veux pour les messages envoyés, effectivement il te faudra de l'imap, gmail est parfait pour ça, et pour faire la transaction tu peux tenter de transferer automatiquement tes mails yahoo sur la gmail


----------



## Petira (28 Octobre 2009)

Oui mais pour récupérer les messages supprimé je fais comment?



Pour savoir ça, tu dois poster dans le bon forum, et là, ça n'est pas "Applications" ! On déménage.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2009)

bonjour

petit rappel

Par négligence ( t'as pas lu le mode d'emploi mail) tu as réglé pour que les messages soient supprimés
Mail et yahoo ont fait ce que tu as demandé

2- ces messages sont de toutes facons sur ton mac
Après tu peux toujours les remettre en ligne
soit en les renvoyant sur ce compte ( inconvenient mineur  les intitulés dates envoyeur destinataires changent)

soit en les mettant sur un autre compte de stockage sans changer les intitulés
il existe divers methodes pour ca
voir par exemple parmi ces méthodes  les manips de stockage en double via un gmail imap

(détaillé sur le web ou forum)


----------



## Petira (28 Octobre 2009)

Je pense que je vais décocher cette option puis me renvoyer tous les messages... Ya une manip pour tout faire en 1 seule fois? parce que si je doit tout faire à la main...


----------

